# Sick or pregnant fish



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a Lemon Tetra is lucking pregnant in the last few weeks but I'm not very sure about that because to me all Lemons I have are the same sex. Its look happy and eat very well ,in fact do everything norma. My water is ok in all. Got my test and I do my change very often . Please someone tell me . I try to put it in my 10 gal nursery but he/she got sad so I decide to put it back in the 55 one.I hope this photo helps. Thanks.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hard to tell anything from those pictures. As far as I know tetras are not livebearers, they are egg layers. Does it look like all the scales are popping out like a pine cone at all?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Lemon tetras are egg scatterers. Also, it's fairly easy to tell males from females. The bottom fin that's yellow and the clear fin behind it will have a thicker black line on the edge. Females have the black, but it's usually as thin as a pencil line...


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

LariM78 said:


> Hard to tell anything from those pictures. As far as I know tetras are not livebearers, they are egg layers. Does it look like all the scales are popping out like a pine cone at all?


No, that is the reason what I asking,To me looks like dropsy buy the scale are ok.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

scooterlady said:


> Lemon tetras are egg scatterers. Also, it's fairly easy to tell males from females. The bottom fin that's yellow and the clear fin behind it will have a thicker black line on the edge. Females have the black, but it's usually as thin as a pencil line...


 Well according to that they are all male,cause the black lines are real visible in all of them.


----------

